# What's needed to transfer video to TiVo?



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

I have files that are in Windows Media and need to convert them to .tivo so I can put them in my "My TiVo Recordings" folder.

Any suggestions on a Free converter?

Thanks,
Shane


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

http://www.videora.com/en-us/Converter/TiVo/


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

I tried that before I posted and it doesnt go right into .tivo format.

Do I need to make any adjustments to the format I am looking to convert to before I start in that app?

Thanks, Shane


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It will convert to a tivo compatible MPEG2. That is as good as a .tivo file to serve directly to it.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

classicsat said:


> It will convert to a tivo compatible MPEG2. That is as good as a .tivo file to serve directly to it.


Ok, I will try it again but I couldnt get it to work earlier.

My Tivo see's my computer in Now Playing, but it says it is empty even with the converted file...

Ill try again, thanks.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Shanezam203 said:


> Ok, I will try it again but I couldnt get it to work earlier.
> 
> My Tivo see's my computer in Now Playing, but it says it is empty even with the converted file...
> 
> Ill try again, thanks.


You may need to have an actual .tivo file on your computer. Record like 30 seconds of something and transfer it to your computer. The converted file might then be visible.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

cherry ghost said:


> You may need to have an actual .tivo file on your computer. Record like 30 seconds of something and transfer it to your computer. The converted file might then be visible.


I am able to transfer a file from the Tivo to my Computer, is that in .tivo?

What do you suggest I do?

Thanks,
Shane


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

A program originally recorded on a Tivo and then transferred to PC will have a .tivo file extension.
A video converted with Videora will have a.mpeg file extention, but it is still compatible for transfer to a Tivo.

If you have a true .tivo file in your PCs My Tivo Recordings folder, it should show up on the Tivo.

The suggestion I have is try rebooting your computer and Tivo, but you've probably already tried that.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

You need to upgrade to Tivo Desktop Plus in order to transfer non .tivo files from a pc to a Tivo. 
http://www.tivo.com/buytivo/tivogear/software/index.html


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

When I use the converter, I find the file and click Transcode New Video, and then a second later it says it is complete... Then I have a 2nd file in my folder but it is 0kb and not .tivo any suggestions?


----------



## Bsteenson (Jul 30, 2000)

scandia101 said:


> You need to upgrade to Tivo desktop Plus in order to transfer non .tivo files from a pc to a Tivo.
> http://www.tivo.com/buytivo/tivogear/software/index.html


I believe regular free TiVo Desktop will transfer mpeg files just fine. Desktop Plus is only needed to transfer other formats such as avi, etc.

BS


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> *You need to upgrade to Tivo Desktop Plus in order to transfer non .tivo files from a pc to a Tivo.*
> http://www.tivo.com/buytivo/tivogear/software/index.html


Is this specific to the new software release? I've always been able to transfer mpg files on my PC to my Tivo using TD. I havnt really tried it with the new software release since I only use PyTivo now.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

When I use Videora TiVo Converter the format it converts to is .avs but it is 0kb. Do I need to do anything in the program? When I select a file it says completed instantly, like it isn't even converting anything. Then comes up as a .avs not .tivo. 

Tivo care said I can do it without upgrading to Tivo Desktop Plus, but wasn't sure what converter I needed.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

scandia101 said:


> You need to upgrade to Tivo Desktop Plus in order to transfer non .tivo files from a pc to a Tivo.
> http://www.tivo.com/buytivo/tivogear/software/index.html


See the section titled "How to prepare MPEG-2 video files for a TiVo DVR" on This TiVo support page.

Plus is not needed for files prepared in this very specific way.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

CuriousMark said:


> Plus is not needed for files prepared in this very specific way.


Thanks, that is what I thought but could not locate the page you referred to.


----------



## dalesd (Aug 2, 2001)

I use pyTivo.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

CuriousMark said:


> Plus is not needed for files prepared in this very specific way.


Any other program I can use, any clue what I am doing wrong?

Thanks guys,
Shane


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm considering getting Tivo when the SDV dongle comes out. I thought I'd read in another thread that Tivo could play avi files. Is that not correct?

If they do have to be converted first, do they lose any quality in the process?

Thanks,
Harold


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Right now it cannot play AVI files direct; they need converted.
I cannot say if they will lose much quality, but the nature of the beast is conversions will lose some quality.


----------



## taronga (Nov 16, 2006)

Shanezam203 said:


> I have files that are in Windows Media and need to convert them to .tivo so I can put them in my "My TiVo Recordings" folder.


You mean they're WMV files? That's your problem. Videora won't convert those. I'd recommend using something like Super to convert them to MPEG-2. If TiVo still doesn't recognize it, then run the MPEG-2 through Videora to produce another MPEG-2 file. It sounds silly but TiVo can be extremely picky about how files are formatted.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

taronga said:


> You mean they're WMV files? That's your problem. Videora won't convert those. I'd recommend using something like Super to convert them to MPEG-2. If TiVo still doesn't recognize it, then run the MPEG-2 through Videora to produce another MPEG-2 file. It sounds silly but TiVo can be extremely picky about how files are formatted.


Yep, thats the problem, it stays in WMV. I tried Super earlier but couldnt get it to download. I have to 1st use Videora and then Super???

Thanks,
Shane


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I personally have never used Super to convert video for a Tivo, but if you use the specs posted earlier, it should work on its own.
Only need to use Videora if the mpeg output from Super does not work.

I might just try this myself to see if it works for me.


----------



## adbjester (Dec 1, 2003)

Shanezam203 said:


> I have files that are in Windows Media and need to convert them to .tivo so I can put them in my "My TiVo Recordings" folder.
> 
> Any suggestions on a Free converter?
> 
> ...


You can't put a .TiVo file *you* created into the My TiVo Files folder and have your TiVo accept it. It won't have the proper encapsulation / Media Access Key.

What you can do is put an unencrypted, unlayered vanilla .MPEG out there and it should see it and allow you to transfer it over. When I upgraded from DirecTiVo to Tivo HD, I recorded some of my son's favorite shows to DVD from the DTV unit, ripped those to .MPEG, and then put the results back onto the TiVo HD in this method.

The only thing that bugs me is that such files can't be added to the KidZone, even after they've been transferred to the HD TiVo.

Jester


----------



## DCipher (Oct 22, 2003)

TiVo desktop can see my tivo and allows me to transfer video to my windows XP machine, but i have yet to be able to see any .mpg files that I've created (using VideoRedo plus) on the Tivo. The TiVo shows the computer, but the list of videos is empty (They do show up in the "Now Playing" list in TiVo desktop).

If I run Galleon, the same videos show up fine and i can transfer and play them back fine on the TiVo. Does TiVo desktop actually read the meta data and block the mpegs from showing up if they don't conform to some standard?

I'd rather not run Galleon if I don't have to - would rather just run TiVo desktop...

Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I've had success using VideoReDo Plus but the trick is to NOT save the file as .mpeg or .Tivo.
Save the video as .vob and then manually change the file extention from .vob to .mpeg.
Move it to the My Tivo Recordings folder and your Tivo should see it.


----------



## DCipher (Oct 22, 2003)

steve614 said:


> I've had success using VideoReDo Plus but the trick is to NOT save the file as .mpeg or .Tivo.
> Save the video as .vob and then manually change the file extention from .vob to .mpeg.
> Move it to the My Tivo Recordings folder and your Tivo should see it.


I tried this tonight, but no luck, still doesn't show up.
I tried pulling a show off of the tivo and then view what's on my computer... doesn't show. Ugh.

Everything shows fine when using Galleon...

-J


----------



## DCipher (Oct 22, 2003)

OK - i upgraded to TD 2.6.1 and it works now. Go figure. (I was on 2.6)
FYI - here's the script i use to convert my media center files using video redo plus:


```
@echo off
SET INPUT_FILE=My Name Is Earl_WHDHDT_01_05_2008_19_58_41
SET OUTPUT_FILE=My Name Is Earl 05-01-2008
CALL :VIDEO_PROCESS

SET INPUT_FILE=My Name Is Earl_WHDHDT_15_05_2008_19_58_08
SET OUTPUT_FILE=My Name Is Earl 05-15-2008
CALL :VIDEO_PROCESS

:: just add more shows here!

GOTO :END

::-----------------------------------------------------------------
::-- Functions
::-----------------------------------------------------------------

:VIDEO_PROCESS
echo  1/ 4 - Starting: C:\Documents and Settings\Jeff\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings\%INPUT_FILE%.mpg
cscript //nologo "C:\Program Files\VideoReDoPlus\vp.vbs" "C:\video\%INPUT_FILE%.dvr-ms" "C:\video\%INPUT_FILE%.mpg" /t1 /e /na

echo  2/ 4 - Starting: C:\video\%INPUT_FILE%.VPrj
cscript //nologo "C:\Program Files\VideoReDoPlus\AdScan.vbs" "C:\video\%INPUT_FILE%.mpg" "C:\video\%INPUT_FILE%.VPrj"

echo  3/ 4 - Starting: C:\Documents and Settings\Jeff\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings\%OUTPUT_FILE%.vob
cscript //nologo "C:\Program Files\VideoReDoPlus\vp.vbs" "C:\video\%INPUT_FILE%.VPrj" "C:\Documents and Settings\Jeff\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings\%OUTPUT_FILE%.vob" /t3 /e

echo  4/ 4 - Renaming from %OUTPUT_FILE%.vob to %OUTPUT_FILE%.mpg
move "C:\Documents and Settings\Jeff\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings\%OUTPUT_FILE%.vob" "C:\Documents and Settings\Jeff\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings\%OUTPUT_FILE%.mpg"

Echo Done

GOTO :END

:END
```


----------



## cwhogan (Oct 5, 2003)

I have the same problem... I used to be able to transfer MPEG files to my Tivo (1GB or so copies of my own DVDs) all the time. I basically used my PC as a DVD server. But about a month ago I noticed this stopped working. Whenever I try to transfer a show it only transfers a couple seconds and says it's complete.

I'm running Desktop 2.6.1 and all my Tivo S2s are running the latest SW version.

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## cwhogan (Oct 5, 2003)

found other thread discussing my problem... Didn't find a fix for Tivo Desktop 2.6.1, but did find that by removing 2.6.1 and going back to 2.3 and running the cert updater I can transfer shows again.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

cwhogan said:


> found other thread discussing my problem... Didn't find a fix for Tivo Desktop 2.6.1, but did find that by removing 2.6.1 and going back to 2.3 and running the cert updater I can transfer shows again.


How do I do that, and what format are your DVD/ files in?

Thanks,

Shane


----------

